# Help with RVU on new Samsung TV



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

First of all, I want to know if this is even possible:

I currently have the HR44-500 DirecTV receiver connected in our family room. I just bought a new Samsung TV for a room upstairs (Model UM55MU6300FXZA). I have confirmed that it is a DirecTV compatible TV. I have read in several places that it is possible for my new TV to make use of the DirecTV receiver without any extra cables or wires by using the RVU feature, but I can't seem to get it to work. I keep being told on my TV that I need a wired internet connection to make it work. The room that the new TV is in does not have any wired or cabled connections, and it would be a big job to put wired internet or run new cables to.

It's not the end of the world if I can't get this to work without running cables/wires to the new room, but it bothers me that I have read in multiple places (even on the DirecTV and Samsung websites) that this connection is possible, but can't seem to get it to work. I did call DirecTV last night to see if there was something I was missing, but I don't think he understood what I was trying to do.

If anyone has gotten this to work, I would appreciate some advice!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RVU TV's still require that a coax cable run be to it and then a DECA installed to connect the coax to the ethernet port on the TV, without that you can't get it to activate. There is no way to use the TV's built in WiFi connection, the software in the TV prevent that.

If you want you could get a C41W wireless client and a WVB to get DIRECTV to that TV.


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

RAD...thanks for the reply! What is a WVB?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rhinoman7 said:


> RAD...thanks for the reply! What is a WVB?


Wireless Video Bridge


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks! So, is it possible to just get a Wireless Genie Mini and that be it?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

rhinoman7 said:


> Thanks! So, is it possible to just get a Wireless Genie Mini and that be it?


Currently there is NO wireless 4K mini for doing RVU - SO if the room you are planning on adding a 4K TV does not have a RG6 -it won't work today.

You can put a 4K tv in that room and use a wireless client (MINI) for 1080 I and 1080p content


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

RAD said:


> RVU TV's still require that a coax cable run be to it and then a DECA installed to connect the coax to the ethernet port on the TV, without that you can't get it to activate. There is no way to use the TV's built in WiFi connection, the software in the TV prevent that.
> 
> If you want you could get a C41W wireless client and a WVB to get DIRECTV to that TV.


That is not correct. The RVU app on my Sony works just fine without a coax connection. The TV ha a hard wired network connection and the Genie is connected to my network using a DECA. The connection to the RVU is over my network, not coax. While this is not the "approved" DirecTV configuration, it works fine, at least in my case.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

by not being approved -that means it won't be installed that way for any other user IF they op can do that on his own - By all means


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

JerryMeeker said:


> That is not correct. The RVU app on my Sony works just fine without a coax connection. The TV ha a hard wired network connection and the Genie is connected to my network using a DECA. The connection to the RVU is over my network, not coax. While this is not the "approved" DirecTV configuration, it works fine, at least in my case.


 I agree with this. For I have the same configuration on my LG tv.


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't really care about not getting 4K service up there, so no worries there. Can I just get a Wireless Genie Mini from DTV and use that only, or will I still need a WVB?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

rhinoman7 said:


> I don't really care about not getting 4K service up there, so no worries there. Can I just get a Wireless Genie Mini from DTV and use that only, or will I still need a WVB?


You need to wireless bridge added to the genie- because it creates the Network for the wireless client to run on. -It does NOT use your Wireless Home network -the genie currently uses that for internet traffic.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

rhinoman7 said:


> It's not the end of the world if I can't get this to work without running cables/wires to the new room, but it bothers me that I have read in multiple places (even on the DirecTV and Samsung websites) that this connection is possible, but can't seem to get it to work.


I'd be interested in seeing a link to a Samsung or DirecTV page that says that this is possible. It has never been possible. My guess is that somewhere it says that the Samsung can connect to the Internet via Wifi and somewhere else it says that the Samsung can playback DirecTV without an external receiver or mini and you put two and two together and assumed that it could connect to DirecTV via Wifi.


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a link to a Samsung or DirecTV page that says that this is possible. It has never been possible. My guess is that somewhere it says that the Samsung can connect to the Internet via Wifi and somewhere else it says that the Samsung can playback DirecTV without an external receiver or mini and you put two and two together and assumed that it could connect to DirecTV via Wifi.


Here is one: DIRECTV® Ready Samsung Smart TVs

Here is another: What is a DIRECTV Ready TV and how does it work?

And another: Do I need additional equipment to connect more than one TV to a Genie® HD DVR?

And the quote from the last link that must be misleading, based on everything I am reading in this thread: "The Genie HD DVR also features built-in RVU technology, which allows DIRECTV Ready TVs to be connected to the Genie HD DVR as additional TVs in your setup without a Genie Mini."

So, you can see my confusion!!!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

rhinoman7 said:


> Here is one: DIRECTV Ready Samsung Smart TVs
> 
> Here is another: What is a DIRECTV Ready TV and how does it work?
> 
> ...


From my phone, the first link takes me to a Find local review center page on Samsung site. So, I can't comment on that.

But, neither of the DirecTV pages say anything about RVU working wirelessly.

As I wrote earlier, it seems like you made some assumptions based on the fact that the Samsung TV has built in wifi that just weren't written anywhere.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> I agree with this. For I have the same configuration on my LG tv.


Yep, same on my LG TV.


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bill Broderick said:


> From my phone, the first link takes me to a Find local review center page on Samsung site. So, I can't comment on that.
> 
> But, neither of the DirecTV pages say anything about RVU working wirelessly.
> 
> ...


Nope. My assumptions are based mostly on this quote from my third link: "The Genie HD DVR also features built-in RVU technology, which allows DIRECTV Ready TVs to be connected to the Genie HD DVR as additional TVs in your setup without a Genie Mini." This is right on the DirecTV Support website.

How can one read that sentence and NOT think that it is possible to use a DIRECTV Ready TV to access the Genie HD DVR with nothing else in-between the two???


----------



## pilotbob3 (Sep 2, 2006)

rhinoman7 said:


> First of all, I want to know if this is even possible:
> 
> I currently have the HR44-500 DirecTV receiver connected in our family room. I just bought a new Samsung TV for a room upstairs (Model UM55MU6300FXZA). I have confirmed that it is a DirecTV compatible TV. I have read in several places that it is possible for my new TV to make use of the DirecTV receiver without any extra cables or wires by using the RVU feature, but I can't seem to get it to work. I keep being told on my TV that I need a wired internet connection to make it work. The room that the new TV is in does not have any wired or cabled connections, and it would be a big job to put wired internet or run new cables to.
> 
> ...


My install worked, but it took some doing. First, I had to hook up my Samsung KS8000 TV via a Coax connection to the Ethernet network via a DECA adapter to my HR44. As I recall the configuration required this sort of connection to confirm the configuration. Once I got it verified, I was able to call DirecTV to authorize the RVU. It took escalation to their second level tech support as the basic call center could not figure it out.

Once everything was up and stable, I was able to get rid of the DECA adapter and connect via a standard wired Ethernet connection. I did not try to connect via the Samsung wireless connection, but I think it would work.

It works pretty well, there are small issues with audio glitches (just have to hit pause button to stop dropouts) and skip forward is a little flaky.

Hope this helps


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> That is not correct. The RVU app on my Sony works just fine without a coax connection. The TV ha a hard wired network connection and the Genie is connected to my network using a DECA. The connection to the RVU is over my network, not coax. While this is not the "approved" DirecTV configuration, it works fine, at least in my case.


It went through a deca though... and that's what it looks for.

After initial setup decals can get removed if you want to set it up differently.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

rhinoman7 said:


> Nope. My assumptions are based mostly on this quote from my third link: "The Genie HD DVR also features built-in RVU technology, which allows DIRECTV Ready TVs to be connected to the Genie HD DVR as additional TVs in your setup without a Genie Mini." This is right on the DirecTV Support website.
> 
> How can one read that sentence and NOT think that it is possible to use a DIRECTV Ready TV to access the Genie HD DVR with nothing else in-between the two???


Because, unless it specifically says that something is wireless EVERYTHING DirecTV related connects wither via coax or Ethernet. It always has.

So, when

You made an incorrect assumption. When it says that you can connect an RVU TV to a Genie, it means that they muta be physically connected via some type of cable, just like a Genie Mini does. Note how they identified both the Genie Minis and wireless Genie minis separately in their description and how they said that you could make this connection without the Genie Mini (with no mention of wireless). They were saying that you can remove the mini from the wired connection by using an RVU TV.

I'm sorry that this doesn't work for you. But, you jumped to incorrect conclusions when you read the description. It doesn't say anything about being able to connect an RVU TV wirelessly (either explicitly or implicitly).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JerryMeeker said:


> That is not correct. The RVU app on my Sony works just fine without a coax connection. The TV ha a hard wired network connection and the Genie is connected to my network using a DECA. The connection to the RVU is over my network, not coax. While this is not the "approved" DirecTV configuration, it works fine, at least in my case.


Then DIRECTV changed something since it used to be that you could not activate an RVU client unless it was connected via coax/DCA.


----------



## rhinoman7 (Jan 30, 2018)

FWIW.....I just chatted with DirecTV and they told me that I would be able to access my DirecTV service on my new TV without any additional cables or equipment, however a technician needs to come out to set this up. Scheduled for next Monday, so we will see how this works!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rhinoman7 said:


> Nope. My assumptions are based mostly on this quote from my third link: "The Genie HD DVR also features built-in RVU technology, which allows DIRECTV Ready TVs to be connected to the Genie HD DVR as additional TVs in your setup without a Genie Mini." This is right on the DirecTV Support website.
> 
> How can one read that sentence and NOT think that it is possible to use a DIRECTV Ready TV to access the Genie HD DVR with nothing else in-between the two???


If that was written by D* I'd be leery of it. Like the CSRs and installers, they seem to capable of saying or writing anything. Think of the ads they put out. All the misinformation in them. First time I saw a D* commercial for MRV it was dead wrong. Had a pro basketball player running from room to room watching multiple TV sets that had the same D* content on each one. All fed from one DVR. That is blatantly impossible. Why would their website be any different? Who to believe, D* or Bill? Hmm, I think I'll pick Bill...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rhinoman7 said:


> FWIW.....I just chatted with DirecTV and they told me that I would be able to access my DirecTV service on my new TV without any additional cables or equipment, however a technician needs to come out to set this up. Scheduled for next Monday, so we will see how this works!!!


Keep an eye on what he does.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The CSRs probably have little idea what the installers actually do. He'll want to run a coax cable to that TV and put a DECA on it.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bill Broderick said:


> From my phone, the first link takes me to a Find local review center page on Samsung site. So, I can't comment on that.
> 
> But, neither of the DirecTV pages say anything about RVU working wirelessly.
> 
> ...


 You are correct. My tv has wireless connection. The RVU does NOT work via wireless. I had to run a rg48 cable from my router to the TV. 
Side note I am getting better streaming with Amazon and Netflix with the wire connection.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> You are correct. My tv has wireless connection. The RVU does NOT work via wireless. I had to run a rg48 cable from my router to the TV.
> Side note *I am getting better streaming with Amazon and Netflix with the wire connection.*


What are your speeds and what did you see before you went to a hardwire? Just a lot of buffering?

Rich


----------

